# Antenna Modification?



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi guys; i just got an Outdoor Ota antenna similar (bellow link pic) and my question is?.since i only get 3 channels (VHF High) 14 and 22 miles and the rest are (UHF) 12 to 42 miles from the Towers,
Do i really need all the long elements since it states in the antenna info you only need the larger elements if one gets VHF low,since only have VHF High.
if i cut at least half the antenna will it be still be good for my setup,since antenna is too long, and cause of winds. thanks in advance.

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Produ...&ssi=0&tp=3261


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Your link doesnt work, so without seeing which antenna model it is, and whether the elements are parasitic, active, or a combination, its hard to advise.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

I can't see your antenna, but I can tell you what I did. I'm in a similar situation: my locals are channel 9 and UHF. So I bought an Antennacraft AC-9 and removed the largest element. See picture of the original antenna here: http://www.antennacraft.net/AC9.html

In my case the last, longest element was a reflector. The modified antenna works great.


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Try this>

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Oj4jlCs7e99/p_6593020/Channel-Master-3020.html


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes, you could lose the last three elements, and shorten the boom, move the mast mounting point (since removing the last three elements and boom will cause the weight shift point to move forward), and you should be good to go. If you do that, remove the criss crossed matching wires that connect to those last three elements as well, right behind the last element you leave on the boom.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I would be wary of altering an antenna by removing elements purposely.

Antennas are designed as a package, so removing reflectors might severely lower the performance.

If you do not need VHF low elements, buy an antenna already made that way, such as the Winegard 769X series.


----------



## CoramDeo (May 24, 2007)

Winegard makes a "769" series of OTAs that are essentially the same as their big combination VHF/UHF OTAs except with the VHF-low elements being "cut" or removed. Makes for a much slimmer OTA. I have a Winegard HD8200P that I bought a few years before the digital transition. It's HUGE... I call it "Skylab 2" but it can reliably lock on stations 60+ miles away.

http://www.winegard.com/offair/vhfuhf-antennas.php


----------

